
DRACOs May Be Effective Against All Viruses - aurelian15
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/dracos-may-be-effective-against-all-viruses
======
dalke
The topic of funding DRACO research has come up several times before. The
thread from 1055 days ago (26 Jan 2013), at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5118344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5118344)
with 28 comments, refers already to older threads.

I did not find any more recent published experimental research which cites the
original 2011 paper;
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3144912/citedby/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3144912/citedby/)
.

